# BADGE TRIM



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I have these 3 badge trims which are triple chromed for sale.
$30 shipped.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

That's a good deal!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 19 2008, 07:49 AM~12199465
> *That's a good deal!
> *


X2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you have a PM


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*2 left *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

PM sent!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*If using PayPal , I'll ship the same day!* :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 20 2008, 10:31 AM~12209346
> *PM sent!
> *


Thank you sir!! Your package is going out today!!  



*1 chromed badge trim left!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

How much? Bro I kow I bumped a old page but these badd ass


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Why not just pm him lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Those were posted up over 4 yrs ago, I do not have any left or any made.
I think the price was posted... if I'm not mistaken lol*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *Those were posted up over 4 yrs ago, I do not have any left or any made.
> I think the price was posted... if I'm not mistaken lol*


so how much shipped? do you have any in gold? can i get them shipped today?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> so how much shipped? do you have any in gold? can i get them shipped today?


*For you because I like you (not the way you like me... you know!) $1,000,000 shipped in solid 24k gold!! I'll ship it as soon as the money is sent.*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't do business with him....he likes Tonyo  









Lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> Why not just pm him lol


Cause he likes attention :facepalm:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

D Twist said:


> *Those were posted up over 4 yrs ago, I do not have any left or any made.
> I think the price was posted... if I'm not mistaken lol*


Pm sent..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This guy doesn't care who you are. He will make it if he wants to. He doesn't need the money. He's a cool guy but the way your talking to him like your someone important isn't going to get you any parts. He's doing you a favor not the other way around.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *For you because I like you (not the way you like me... you know!) $1,000,000 shipped in solid 24k gold!! I'll ship it as soon as the money is sent.*


now is that in canadian monopoly monies? and lets say i do buy yo funky badges can i tag my self to da pic i post up?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*WOW! LMAO I leave the country for a day and all hell breaks loose! *:roflmao:
*I don't have any made and could make some more, anyone interested in A BADGE TRIM ONLY, if there are enough requests I will make up some.
They will NOT be chromed but raw steel....please PM me if interested, thanks.*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Reg twist?=D Twist;16370902]*WOW! LMAO I leave the country for a day and all hell breaks loose! *:roflmao:
*I don't have any made and could make some more, anyone interested in A BADGE TRIM ONLY, if there are enough requests I will make up some.
They will NOT be chromed but raw steel....please PM me if interested, thanks.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Reg twist?


*
Regular too, yes*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ill take a reg twist how much


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *WOW! LMAO I leave the country for a day and all hell breaks loose! *:roflmao:
> *I don't have any made and could make some more, anyone interested in A BADGE TRIM ONLY, if there are enough requests I will make up some.
> They will NOT be chromed but raw steel....please PM me if interested, thanks.*


*.........................^^^^^^.................*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lesstime said:


> Ill take a reg twist how much


He said Pm him fucknugget LOL just playin less. Ill hit you up in a bit g


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I just seen that my bad small phone screen lol cool you got my number


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

D-Twist: You don't login for a day and layitlow turns UFC! 
All because of your custom made parts, it's like crack; let us get a hit! 
uffin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Is there any differance in price?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I have received several requests for the badge trims to be made so I will be making 10 and that's all... **10 .
They will $40 shipped each - raw steel (NOT chrome) PayPal ONLY 
*The price is the same for reg twist and "DTwist"*

Listed below are the names of people who requested one:

Kiloz : 1 reg twist
Justin-Az : 1 "DTwist" **(PAID) 
wsrider : 1 "DTwist"* *(PAID)*
*growmaster4 : 1 "DTwist" **(PAID) 
**kajumbo : 1 "DTwist" (PAID)
CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS : 2 "DTwist"
furby714 : 1 **reg twist 
lesstime : 1 reg twist
405PRIDEBIKES : 1 "DTwist" (PAID)

These 10 people please contact me through a PM to confirm, yes you want it, also the twist style and when payment will be made.
I will give you my PayPal info then. 

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY EVERYONE ELSE:
I am only making 10 of these no more! do not come on here and ask for one if your name isn't on the list, thank you.
If someone backs out, I will post that trim for sale after the fact.



*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Still waiting for a price on my full dtwist shopping cart


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Still waiting for a price on my full dtwist shopping cart


:facepalm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *I have received several requests for the badge trims to be made so I will be making 10 and that's all... **10 .
> They will $40 shipped each - raw steel (NOT chrome) PayPal ONLY
> *The price is the same for reg twist and "DTwist"*
> 
> ...


*THANKS UR FUCKING AWESOME!! i guess i can use these ok looking badges for something. *


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I only count nine.

Raffle off 10 lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

96tein said:


> I only count nine.
> 
> Raffle off 10 lol


Learn to count


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Kiloz : 1 reg twist Justin-Az : 1 "DTwist" wsrider : 1 "DTwist" growmaster4 : 1 "DTwist" TooThrowed_214 : 1 "DTwist" CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS : 2 "DTwist" furby714 : 1 ???? lesstime : 1 reg twist 405PRIDEBIKES : 1 "DTwist"


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Count the amount of badages not buyers


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lesstime said:


> Count the amount of badages not buyers


OK that was my attempt to get more Dtwist style made...………
(Bubble poped)


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol haha


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I received two payments yesterday, one of which I know who it is, the other I'm not sure what your screen name is, Robert can you please pm me thanks.*
*I want to be sure I send the correct style of twist badge to you!*


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

will send payment sat bro


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> will send payment sat bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

D Twist said:


> *I received two payments yesterday, one of which I know who it is, the other I'm not sure what your screen name is, Raul can you please pm me thanks.*
> *I want to be sure I send the correct style of twist badge to you!*


Pm sent


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *I have received several requests for the badge trims to be made so I will be making 10 and that's all... **10 .
> They will $40 shipped each - raw steel (NOT chrome) PayPal ONLY
> *The price is the same for reg twist and "DTwist"*
> 
> ...


*I've updated who has paid so far...*
*I do have the regular twist badges done, and will be working on the "DTwist" ones tonight*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *I've updated who has paid so far...*
> *I do have the regular twist badges done, and will be working on the "DTwist" ones tonight*


You know the rules, pics or it never happened. LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Pics are it didnt happen


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*HEY KEVIN....*:finger:








*LMAO!!!!!*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> View attachment 604292
> 
> 
> *HEY KEVIN....*:finger:
> ...


 hahaha OK OK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

D Twist said:


> View attachment 604292
> 
> 
> *HEY KEVIN....*:finger:
> ...


Anymore pics of the fingers?


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

sent you PM


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

wsrider said:


> sent you PM


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

nobody noticed @D Twist.. lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> nobody noticed @D Twist.. lol


*Notice what? 
That* *elspock84 came out of the closet? 
old news! lol
*


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

lol..


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i paid


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I have received several requests for the badge trims to be made so I will be making 10 and that's all... **10 .
They will $40 shipped each - raw steel (NOT chrome) PayPal ONLY 
*The price is the same for reg twist and "DTwist"*

Listed below are the names of people who requested one:

Kiloz : 1 reg twist
Justin-Az : 1 "DTwist" **(PAID) 
wsrider : 1 "DTwist"* *(PAID)*
*growmaster4 : 1 "DTwist" **(PAID) 
**kajumbo : 1 "DTwist" (PAID)
CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS : 2 "DTwist"
furby714 : 1 **reg twist 
lesstime : 1 reg twist **(PAID) 
405PRIDEBIKES : 1 "DTwist" (PAID)

These 10 people please contact me through a PM to confirm, yes you want it, also the twist style and when payment will be made.
I will give you my PayPal info then. 

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY EVERYONE ELSE:
I am only making 10 of these no more! do not come on here and ask for one if your name isn't on the list, thank you.
If someone backs out, I will post that trim for sale after the fact.


*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I will have them done and ready to be shipped before next weekend for all who have paid, thank you.
(I think my counting was off a lil off making the reg twist ones...not sure...hmmmmmm I'll need to recount them again.)*


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wll make payment this week.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I will be finishing off the rest of the trims this weekend, I'm running a lil behind but will post pics of all of them this weekend FOR SURE!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's a ONE OFF badge trim I made up just because. *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Payment sent


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

shit if these fools don't hurry n pay I might have to buy theirs too..


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

D Twist said:


> *Here's a ONE OFF badge trim I made up just because. *


that came out dope..


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

hell yea bro gonna look good


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

D Twist said:


> *Here's a ONE OFF badge trim I made up just because. *


That's dope


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I'm really not sure if I'm going to sell the one off trim....I think I'll have it chromed and hang on to it.*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *I'm really not sure if I'm going to sell the one off trim....I think I'll have it chromed and hang on to it.*


Don't lie, that was made for me lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I'll be posting pics of ALL the badge trims later today*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I have them all completed and did 1 extra DTwist one and 2 reg twist ones that are for sale as well....first come first serve.











*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I have received several requests for the badge trims to be made so I will be making 10 and that's all... **10 .
They will $40 shipped each - raw steel (NOT chrome) PayPal ONLY 
*The price is the same for reg twist and "DTwist"*

Listed below are the names of people who requested one:

Kiloz : 1 reg twist
Justin-Az : 1 "DTwist" **(PAID) 
wsrider : 1 "DTwist"* *(PAID)*
*growmaster4 : 1 "DTwist" **(PAID) 
**kajumbo : 1 "DTwist" (PAID)
CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS : 2 "DTwist" (PAID)
furby714 : 1 **reg twist 
lesstime : 1 reg twist (PAID)
405PRIDEBIKES : 1 "DTwist" (PAID)

These 10 people please contact me through a PM to confirm, yes you want it, also the twist style and when payment will be made.
I will give you my PayPal info then. 

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY EVERYONE ELSE:
I am only making 10 of these no more! do not come on here and ask for one if your name isn't on the list, thank you.
If someone backs out, I will post that trim for sale after the fact.



Still waiting on a few payments but those that have paid they will be shipped out on Monday. 
Also when pay can you please send it as payment owed **thank you!*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Right on thanks bro


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I have decided to sell the one off trim.... $65 shipped*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> shit if these fools don't hurry n pay I might have to buy theirs too..


*there are few extra made, lmk*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *I have decided to sell the one off trim.... $65 shipped*


*possible sale pending on the "one off" badge trim*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good D


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> looking good D


*Thanks! 
With the money raised for these trims will go towards to pissing off my neighbors with new exhaust pipes for my motorcycle! lmao
so myself and my neighbors thank you all!! *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you bro be sure to post pics of the pipes


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *Thanks!
> With the money raised for these trims will go towards to pissing off my neighbors with new exhaust pipes for my motorcycle! lmao
> so myself and my neighbors thank you all!! *


Hahaha..nothing like pissed off neighbors...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

D Twist said:


> *Thanks!
> With the money raised for these trims will go towards to pissing off my neighbors with new exhaust pipes for my motorcycle! lmao
> so myself and my neighbors thank you all!! *


:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Thank you bro be sure to post pics of the pipes


*These are the ones I'm getting Vance & Hines Twin Slash Staggereds for my 2008 Suzuki M50*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Still waiting on two people for the original 10 trims, also the 3 extra ones are for sale as well. I will be packing them all up today and shipping out on Monday!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *Here's a ONE OFF badge trim I made up just because. *



_*SOLD!!!*_


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Listed below are the names of people who requested one:

Kiloz : 1 reg twist
Justin-Az : 1 "DTwist" **(PAID) 
wsrider : 1 "DTwist"* *(PAID)*
*growmaster4 : 1 "DTwist" **(PAID) 
**kajumbo : 1 "DTwist" (PAID)
CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS : 2 "DTwist" (PAID)
furby714 : 1 **reg twist  
lesstime : 1 reg twist (PAID)
405PRIDEBIKES : 1 "DTwist" (PAID)



Still have 2 regular twist trims and one "DTwist" left for sale. Inbox me you are interested, thanks.

*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Post offices are closed today, I'll be shipping the badge trims out on Tues instead now. *:facepalm:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *Post offices are closed today, I'll be shipping the badge trims out on Tues instead now. *:facepalm:


I could of told you that LOL. And soon it will start being closed on Saturday as well...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I shipped out 9 packages today all via 1st Class mail vi the USPS, the are all expected to arrive this Friday 
I have sent tracking numbers to everyone through PM. 
There were two going to the same ZIP code so it's possible I mixed up the tracking numbers, I had a 50/50 shot at it!
So... kajumbo and growmaster4 ... it may be possible that the tracking numbers are incorrect that I sent you...BUT they are mailed to the correct addresses!*
*
Thank you to everyone! *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

D Twist said:


> *I shipped out 9 packages today all via 1st Class mail vi the USPS, the are all expected to arrive this Friday
> I have sent tracking numbers to everyone through PM.
> There were two going to the same ZIP code so it's possible I mixed up the tracking numbers, I had a 50/50 shot at it!
> So... kajumbo and growmaster4 ... it may be possible that the tracking numbers are incorrect that I sent you...BUT they are mailed to the correct addresses!*
> ...


its kool bro we cousins so if it gets mixed up its all good...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> its kool bro we cousins so if it gets mixed up its all good...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

One more sold! :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Ant-Wan said:


> One more sold! :thumbsup:


*Yes thanks!! I mailed it out today, you should have it in a few days!* :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

So Friday i should have all of mine right?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> So Friday i should have all of mine right?


*I mailed it in that 8'' tube with lube like you asked* 

:roflmao:


*But I do have two regular twist ones available*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Got mine today thank you bro thats baddass thanks pics when back from chrome


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got mine in mail today also, thanks DTwist


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *I mailed it in that 8'' tube with lube like you asked*
> :roflmao:
> *But I do have two regular twist ones available*


Did u do it wit dat 3" girth I asked for? Oh and Gimmie your address so I can send u da one I flaked out for u


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

got mine gonna look bad ass with the chrome tag


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for selling me the 1off cant wait to get it show-chromed


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanx for the trim git it today


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Got mine today thank you bro thats baddass thanks pics when back from chrome


 :thumbsup: *you are welcome and thank you! *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> Got mine in mail today also, thanks DTwist




*And your second one will be shipped out today!* :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Did u do it wit dat 3" girth I asked for? Oh and Gimmie your address so I can send u da one I flaked out for u


*It's over 3" in girth, I knew you could handle it lol pm sent!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> got mine gonna look bad ass with the chrome tag


:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Thanx for the trim git it today


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ATX said:


> thanks for selling me the 1off cant wait to get it show-chromed


*
Thank you and I'm glad it made it there safe and sound! Post some pics after it's chromed* :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *It's over 3" in girth, I knew you could handle it lol pm sent!*


Thanks! But I didn't need a pic of u giving it a test run :uh: :barf:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Thanks! But I didn't need a pic of u giving it a test run :uh: :barf:


*I sterilized it before shipping it out!* :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Thanks to everyone who posted up pics of their badge trims on here and my Facebook page 
It has been very inspirational for me and have plans to make up a limited run of a part, 6 in total... and that's all!
I'm not going to say what they are or when they will be made....just that I'm going to make them, and offer them for sale.
I'll start up a brand new topic for them in the near future... 

D*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *Thanks to everyone who posted up pics of their badge trims on here and my Facebook page
> It has been very inspirational for me and have plans to make up a limited run of a part, 6 in total... and that's all!
> I'm not going to say what they are or when they will be made....just that I'm going to make them, and offer them for sale.
> I'll start up a brand new topic for them in the near future...
> ...



want


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

time to save tax money


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*It'll be a few weeks before I get the....*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *
> It has been very inspirational for me and have plans to make up a limited run of a part, 6 in total... and that's all!
> I'm not going to say what they are or when they will be made
> D*


Sight unseen order form....
Justdeez. 1
96tein. 1


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

96tein said:


> Sight unseen order form....
> Justdeez. 1
> Lesstime.1
> 96tein. 1


Fixed


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

96tein said:


> Sight unseen order form....
> Justdeez. 1
> 96tein. 1


kajumbo needs it too...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dammm i need sum stuf too for ma bikes


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Let me in please


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I'm NOT taking orders or anything like that, it will be first come first serve with payment, when I post them up.
I'm not sure on the price and IF they'll be plated...not sure just yet.
Stay tuned... *


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Damn,gonna have to camp out here


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lol im gonna have to sell mine if atx got one


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *I'm NOT taking orders or anything like that, it will be first come first serve with payment, when I post them up.
> I'm not sure on the price and IF they'll be plated...not sure just yet.
> Stay tuned... *


fool I ain't camping out for shit LOL I expect a phone call lmao


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

96tein said:


> fool I ain't camping out for shit LOL I expect a phone call lmao


*who da fuck is you?? *
*a phone call??..pffft...shiat!! **lmao*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *who da fuck is you?? *
> *a phone call??..pffft...shiat!! **lmao*


Lmao.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *I sterilized it before shipping it out!* :thumbsup:


Ok cool


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Got it today... ready for plating!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Ant-Wan said:


> Got it today... ready for plating!



:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

got mines today thanks, came our good as usual great work! :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

got my second one in mail today, looks great.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

wsrider said:


> got mines today thanks, came our good as usual great work! :h5:


 *thanks*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> got my second one in mail today, looks great.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The Dtwist and Regular Twist badge trims side by side. Not sure which is my favorite.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I just found mine thought I lost it. Its f*****s awesome.!


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got any in regular twist chrome, paypal ready


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT almost there


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

finally got the 1off show chromed:cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ATX said:


> finally got the 1off show chromed:cheesy:


Looks Sick


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

looks good how much  :uh:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Looks Sick


thanks

aww yeah shout out to the homie Regalicious for pointing me in the right direction.. I went to Electro plating in El Paso
it's little expensive pero they do it good


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ATX said:


> finally got the 1off show chromed:cheesy:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

its getting closer safe n sound..jus like the song:werd:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ATX said:


> its getting closer safe n sound..jus like the song:werd:


:thumbsup: looks good.


----------

